# Video of me playing a violin and piano duet BY MYSELF - take a look...



## Jaws93 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi,
I've been experimenting with Adobe After Effects and just finished a little project. What do you guys think?




The violin playing isn't brilliant but I'm not very experienced on the instrument, just did this for a bit of fun really...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I have never seen anything like it in my life. You're going to be a millionaire.


----------

